# cider vinegar



## pudzianowski (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Charlie Here Im new to the forum , ive joined the forum looking for some advice i want to gain around 35-40lbs their is no real time scale, ive joined a gym and started a weight training programme, ive read alot about the various products on the market for body building and have bought a mass product and things are going well, however during the day im a builder and then i got to the gym, and im burning of more cals than im taking in, i have heard that if you take one halve shot glass size amount of cider vinegar with your main meal it will help with weight/mass gain as it goes straight to the digestive track with your food and makes the body take in the protein upto 75% faster and their is no side effects, can anyone confirm this any and all advice would be apricated.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

im sure its the total oposite isnt it? its for weight loss?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

very interesting, I do know of a meal plan (Dietia by Chef X) that utilised Cider vinegar in some of the meals, though I admit I did not know what for, I will try and find out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cider vinegar is used when dieting as it is a natty dueretic, weight gain is simple eat more Calories than you burn.

you have already admitted you dont eat enough so the best advice i can give is eat more calorie dense foods....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

pudzianowski said:


> Hi Charlie Here Im new to the forum , ive joined the forum looking for some advice i want to gain around 35-40lbs their is no real time scale, ive joined a gym and started a weight training programme, ive read alot about the various products on the market for body building and have bought a mass product and things are going well, however during the day im a builder and then i got to the gym, *and im burning of more cals than im taking in*, i have heard that if you take one halve shot glass size amount of cider vinegar with your main meal it will help with weight/mass gain as it goes straight to the digestive track with your food and makes the body take in the protein upto 75% faster and their is no side effects, can anyone confirm this any and all advice would be apricated.


EXACTLY!!!

Answer...... eat more food mate, simple! 

What you have heard about cider vinegar is not true!


----------

